# don't kill me for this phoenix



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

ok guys, i'm a knicks fan and a fan of the suns too because of their exciting basketball, but anyways do you think it'd be a good idea for us (knicks) to trade with you guys (suns) with us dealing jerome james and trevor ariza for jimmy jackson and brian grant?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I wouldn't give up a used condom for James.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

haha true. but hey think about this, but i just think that trevor has too much talent to be wasted and booed on by new yorkers, that ultimately is what it's about getting another young guy in trevor, but hey don't upbraid me for this it's just IMO


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns would take Trevor but we won't let Jerome warm our bench.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> ok guys, i'm a knicks fan and a fan of the suns too because of their exciting basketball, but anyways do you think it'd be a good idea for us (knicks) to trade with you guys (suns) with us dealing jerome james and trevor ariza for jimmy jackson and brian grant?


I agree with your point that Ariza has potential that may not be deserving of the bench, but this trade is seriously horrible. Ariza is a good defender, but nowhere near the calibre of shooter that the Suns need for their lineup. They have one guy already who can't shoot very well in Diaw, and the Suns system is reliant on guys who can either 1) Hit their shots or 2) Create open shots for teammates. Diaw can do #2, so he's ok. Ariza can't really do either. I think he'd be great on the break, but that isn't enough for the Suns' offense. I like the idea of the lobs he'd get from Nash and Diaw, but here's the catch. 

Jerome James is so horrible that any trade that lands him in a Suns uniform is an IMMEDIATE absolute no. Giving up Jim Jackson is nothing. Heck, you'd be doing us a favor by taking him. Brian Grant is too hurt and might not play much longer. Suns aren't losing anything of value here, but it's the James part. No way are the Suns going to absorb the mistake made by NY in paying this fatty more than a $5 gift card to MickeyD's. Plus, Ariza is a free agent after this year and the Suns can't afford to pay him a dime. Then there is the minutes factor. Suns lose two guys that get zero minutes, and then somehow have to find minutes for Trevor. Not gonna happen, especially when they'll need shooters on the floor to compliment Amare.

So yes, I agree that Ariza has untapped talent and it would be great to see him play more. He has the potential to be a very good roleplayer if he ever made it to a good team. But this trade is definitely not one that would even be considered by the Suns. This may be attainable, but not with Phoenix. Seriously, Jerome James is -that- bad. Ugh, I can just picture him trying to run with the Suns...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> I wouldn't give up a used condom for James.



:rofl: post of the ****ing year right here.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

lol!

Nah, man. Only the truth.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> ok guys, i'm a knicks fan and a fan of the suns too because of their exciting basketball, but anyways do you think it'd be a good idea for us (knicks) to trade with you guys (suns) with us dealing jerome james and trevor ariza for jimmy jackson and brian grant?


*kills you*


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Trevor Ariza is my current favourite player on the knicks roster. And I think a lot of teams along with the Suns that will take him... Jerome James in the other hand...


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> Trevor Ariza is my current favourite player on the knicks roster. And I think a lot of teams along with the Suns that will take him... Jerome James in the other hand...


I actually don't think Jerome James is completely useless. That being said.... I don't think he's worth more than about 1.0 Million a season... which means he's being so grossly overpaid it's not even funny.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Trading for Ariza wouldn't be too bad depending on who we were giving up. But still, James, no. Hell no.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

All the Knick fans want to kill Isiah Thomas. But if they trade us James, I may just beat them to it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I would love trevor ariza here. I think he is a great player. I would also love Q here but that ain't gonna happen. Jerome James.......ehhhhhhhhhhhhh lil bit skeptical about that one.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> ok guys, i'm a knicks fan and a fan of the suns too because of their exciting basketball, but anyways do you think it'd be a good idea for us (knicks) to trade with you guys (suns) with us dealing jerome james and trevor ariza for jimmy jackson and brian grant?


i think i'll pass on this one :no:


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

James would be a cap killer for the Suns. 

They don't have the deep pockets that the Knicks seem to. 


Oh and he is a complete stiff.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> I wouldn't give up a used condom for James.


:rotf:


----------

